# فلا تتحدثون بلسان الاقباط



## mary naeem (14 سبتمبر 2013)

فلا تتحدثون بلسان الاقباط ​






نعم هؤلاء يدعون انهم مسيحيون ضد الانقلاب ويتفاخرون انهم عاشوا اسعد ايامهم وافضل فترات حياتهم كاقباط ابان حكم الاخوان وخرج الاستاذ رامى جان الصحفى السابق فى جريدة الفجر الذى طالما نشر اخبار مفبركة عن الكنيسة ووقف وتباهى بكونه مسيحى على منصة العار فى رابعه العدوية وهو الان ينشر صوره هناك ويقول عليها منصة الاحرار ؟؟؟ 
لن اتحدث اليه بشئ سوى الارقام والوقائع ..
كم كنيسة بنيت فى عهد الاخوان؟؟
كم مبنى خد...مات بنى فى عهد الاخوان؟؟
كم قبطى سجن بتهمة ازدراء مفبركة فى مقابل كم من مرة اهينت الكنائس والانجيل؟؟؟
كم كنيسة هدمت فى عهد الاخوان؟؟
ما تفسيرك لما حدث منهم فى الكاتدرئية؟؟
كم قبطى قتل فى عهد الاخوان؟؟
كم كنيسة حرقت يوم عزل هؤلاء الارهابين من الحكم ؟؟
كم اهانة وجهت للكنيسة وقداسة البابا من تلك الجماعات ؟؟
كم اسرة شردت فى عهدهم ومن بعد عزلهم ولكن من قبل اتباعهم؟؟
كم فتاه خطفت واجبرت على ترك المسيح فى عهدهم دون ردع؟؟
سيد رامى واختنا الفاضلة نيفين رجاء ان اردتم التحدث فلا تتحدثون بلسان الاقباط ولكن لكم الحرية فى التحدث بلسان الاخوان الارهابين


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2013)

يهوذا الاسخريوطى لسه مماتش يارجالة :t33::t33:
خاينين الوطن موجودين فى كل زمان ومكان , بس المشكلة انه بيقول مسيحيين ضد الانقلاب 
انقلاب لما يقلبك , ليه بتتكلم بأسم المسيحيين اصلا ؟ حد من المسيحيين فوضك للكلام عنهم ؟
المهم ان كل واحد متخيل انه لما ينافق ده ويجرى ورا ده يبقا هو كده ذكى وبيحمى نفسه وبيمشى مع الاقوى , ميعرفش انه اول واحد هيتداس من نفس الاشخاص اللى كان بيساندهم وينافق علشانهم 
غباء لا مثيل له


----------



## peace_86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*فعلاً شي مخجل أن نرى مسيحيين كهؤلاء ينزلقون إلى هذا المستوى المنحدر من التفكير ..
عوائل مسيحية بأكملها تم تهجيرها في سيناء.
شتم ليل نهار للمسيحيين والمسيحية من القنوات الدينية. حتى في عصر مبارك رغم البلاوي اللي فيه على الأقل لم يتجرأ شيخ واحد يحرض على التلفزيون.

الرب يرحم.*


----------



## peace_86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يهوذا الاسخريوطى لسه مماتش يارجالة :t33::t33:
> خاينين الوطن موجودين فى كل زمان ومكان , بس المشكلة انه بيقول مسيحيين ضد الانقلاب
> انقلاب لما يقلبك , ليه بتتكلم بأسم المسيحيين اصلا ؟ حد من المسيحيين فوضك للكلام عنهم ؟
> المهم ان كل واحد متخيل انه لما ينافق ده ويجرى ورا ده يبقا هو كده ذكى وبيحمى نفسه وبيمشى مع الاقوى , ميعرفش ان اول واحد هيتداس من نفس الاشخاص اللى كان بيساندهم وينافق علشانهم
> غباء لا مثيل له



*أنا نفسي يكون في المنتدى خاصية تخلي أي شي تكتبيه يوصلي..
دائماً مشاركاتك تعبر عن اللي جوايا ههههه 

الله يحفظك :yaka:*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *أنا نفسي يكون في المنتدى خاصية تخلي أي شي تكتبيه يوصلي..
> دائماً مشاركاتك تعبر عن اللي جوايا ههههه
> 
> الله يحفظك :yaka:*



ههههههه ابقا اطلب من روك , بس لو طردك بره المنتدى خالص انا مش ليا اى دعوة :t33::t33::t33:
ميرسى


----------



## tamav maria (14 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة رفيق حبيب ده مش مسيحي ده جحد المسيح من زمان  وترك المسيحية لكن من اجل خدمة جماعته الارهابية القذره طلبت منه الجماعة  بعدم المجاهرة بتركه للمسيحية ليستفيدوا من موضوع انه مسيحي ويؤيد الاخوان   وليس هو وحده فالمعلومات  كاملة انه رفيق حبيب ونيفين  ملك  وجان رامي  تركوا المسيحية  ومنضمين لجماعة الاخوان الارهابية ويستغلون اسمهم المسيحي  لخداع وايقاع الشباب المسيحي بأغراءات المال والجنس فهم مجموعة منحطة ليس  لديهم مبادىء سوى غرائزهم القذرة


----------



## tamav maria (14 سبتمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *أنا نفسي يكون في المنتدى خاصية تخلي أي شي تكتبيه يوصلي..
> دائماً مشاركاتك تعبر عن اللي جوايا ههههه
> 
> الله يحفظك :yaka:*


وانا كمان يا بيس مش انت بس انا بيعجبني جدا ردودها لان بتتكلم من الحقيقه والواقع


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> يا جماعة رفيق حبيب ده مش مسيحي ده جحد المسيح من زمان  وترك المسيحية لكن من اجل خدمة جماعته الارهابية القذره طلبت منه الجماعة  بعدم المجاهرة بتركه للمسيحية ليستفيدوا من موضوع انه مسيحي ويؤيد الاخوان   وليس هو وحده فالمعلومات  كاملة انه رفيق حبيب ونيفين  ملك  وجان رامي  تركوا المسيحية  ومنضمين لجماعة الاخوان الارهابية ويستغلون اسمهم المسيحي  لخداع وايقاع الشباب المسيحي بأغراءات المال والجنس فهم مجموعة منحطة ليس  لديهم مبادىء سوى غرائزهم القذرة



انا اللى اعرفه كمان , ان رفيق حبيب مريض نفسى , بجد 
انا سمعت الكلام ده من حد موثوق فيه وبيقول انه فعلا مريض 
معرفش ساب المسيحية فعليا ولا لا , بس مش هتفرق , حتى لو لسه مسيحى على الورق فهو مسيحى بالاسم بس 
ربنا يرحمهم كلهم ويرحمنا


----------



## peace_86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> يا جماعة رفيق حبيب ده مش مسيحي ده جحد المسيح من زمان  وترك المسيحية لكن من اجل خدمة جماعته الارهابية القذره طلبت منه الجماعة  بعدم المجاهرة بتركه للمسيحية ليستفيدوا من موضوع انه مسيحي ويؤيد الاخوان   وليس هو وحده فالمعلومات  كاملة انه رفيق حبيب ونيفين  ملك  وجان رامي  تركوا المسيحية  ومنضمين لجماعة الاخوان الارهابية ويستغلون اسمهم المسيحي  لخداع وايقاع الشباب المسيحي بأغراءات المال والجنس فهم مجموعة منحطة ليس  لديهم مبادىء سوى غرائزهم القذرة



*تخيلي ان نشوف المسلمين الشرفاء يناهضون ضد جماعة الاخوان المسلمين.. و أحد اسباب المناهضة هي للدفاع عن حقوق الأقباط والمسيحيين.
ثم يأتي وبكل بساطة المسيحي اللي اسمه رامي جان ليدافع عن الأخوان ويقول انهم مش مجرمين انما كتاكيت بريئة!!.. ماهو ردة فعل المسلمين الشرفاء وقتها؟

ويا أخت تماف أرجو لو عندك أي معلومات عن مشاركاتك (بخصوص رامي ونيفين) ان ترفقيها لنا وحتى ننشره بقدر المستطاع..
شكراً*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> وانا كمان يا بيس مش انت بس انا بيعجبني جدا ردودها لان بتتكلم من الحقيقه والواقع



ايه ده ؟ ايه ده ؟ انا ليا معجبين كتير وانا معرفش ؟ :t33: هتخلونى اتغر :t33::t33:
استنو ابخر نفسى :yaka::yaka:
ميرسى ياقمر ده من محبتك


----------



## tamav maria (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*يظن الكثيرون أن الدكتور رفيق حبيب هو رجل قبطى أى أرثوذكسى  المذهب ولكنه فى الحقيقة ليس قبطيا بل أنه بنتمى إلى الطائفة  البروتستاننتيه ألإنجيلية الذى نشأت فى مصر حديثاً قادما من الغرب وإستطاعت  جذب بعض الأقباط من البعيدين عن الكنيسة أو الفقراء أو الناقمين على  الكنيسة القبطية *
*والدكتور رفيق حبيب هو أبن القس صموئيل حبيب أول رئيس للطائفة الإنجيلية فى مصر** ومؤسس الهيئة القبطية للخدمات الاجتماعية وبلا شك بصمات القس فى الحياة المصرية ** سواء أكانت إجتماعية أو مسيحية **لا تزال ظاهره إلى الآن  **إلا  أن أبنه رفيق حبيب أتخذ طريقاً مخالفاً فقد إنضم لجماعة الإخوان التى تسعى  لإستئصال المسيحية من مصر وإبادة كل ما هو مسيحى وأستعمل رفيق حبيب كل  الإعلام الإسلامى الذى يبث البروباجاندا الإسلامية فى الهجوم على الكنيسة  القبطية وعلى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فإستعمله المسلمون كمخلب قط وفرح  بالمكانة التى حصل عليها عندهم  وله مقالة شبه أسبوعية فى جريدة المصريون  الإخوانجية التى إشتهرت بالعداء الشديد للأقباط ومهاجمة العقيدة المسيحية  والكنيسة القبطية كما أصبح عضوا نشطا فى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تاركا  حظيرة المسيح منحازا للضد وبهذا وصل إلى نهاية المطاف تاركا طريق أبيه  ألأرضى القس صموئيل حبيب  وترك طريق أبيه السمائى السيد  المسيح وإنضم  لمسلمه يهوذا ولهذا أطلق المسيحيون بمصر عليه أسم رفيق يهوذا  لأنه بوضعه  الحالى لا ينتمى إلى أسم ابيه حبيب ولا لأسم  أبيه المسيح *
***************************************************************************





*من هو رفيق حبيب؟ *
*الصورة  الجانبية لرفيق حبيب مع مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الجماعة الإجرامية  التى قتلت وذبحت ألأقباط فرادى وجماعات وأهم مذابحها مذبحة السويس بعد  ذبحوا ألأقباط وعلقوهم فى خطاطيف اللحم وألقوهم فى الكنيسة وحرقوا الكنيسة  وقد تحدث قداسة البابا شنودة عن هذه المذبحة قبل الرهبنة وكان اسمه حينئذ  نظير جيد  فإلى أى جماعة ينتمى رفيق إذا؟*
*حصل  على ماجستير في الآداب، تخصص علم نفس، كلية الآداب، جامعة عين شمس، 1985.  ثم دكتوراه الفلسفة في الآداب، تخصص علم نفس اجتماعي، كلية الآداب، جامعة  عين شمس، 1988. وله الكثير من المؤلفات كان فى بدايتها يتجه إلى الدراسات  المسيحية السيكلوجيه فكتب فى  سيكولوجية التدين لدى الأقباط، القاهرة، دار  الثقافة، 1986. ثم الاحتجاج الديني والصراع الطبقي في مصر، القاهرة، سينا  للنشر، 1990 المسيحية السياسية في مصر، القاهرة، يافا للنشر، 1990.ثم إتجه  بعد ذلك للكتابة فى السياسة ثم فى الكتابات الإسلامية السياسية ثم إنحرف  للهجوم على الأقباط وكنيستهم فى المجلات والإعلام الإسلامى الذى ينتظر بنهم  شديد لأحد اليهوذيين الطامعين فى الثلاثين من الفضة محولاً وجهه عن آلام  شعب الرب المسيحى وصراخهم الذى يرتفع يوما بعد يوم لعنان السماء  والأقباط  عموماً يعتبرون نهاية رفيق حبيب  فى الإعلام  الإسلامى على وشك الإنتهاء   لأنه إستنفذ كل أوراقة فى الهجوم على المسيحية والكنيسة القبطية فإعتبره  المسيحيون مارقا شاردا وضالاً خارجاً عن الملة المسيحية وظن مرشد الإخوان  أنه بوضعه نائبا لرئيس حزب العدالة والحرية الإخوانى سيكسب صف الأقباط ولكن  الإخوان خسروا كثيراً لأن أتباعهم نظروا إليم نظرة شك فى وضع مسيحى فى هذا  المنصب الهام والسؤال الآن ماذا سيفعل المسلمون به بعد أن لفظه المسيحيون  وأصبح ورقتهم لكسب أصوات المسيحيين محروقه *




*ا**بو  رفيق حبيب كان أسمه صمويل حبيب كان قسا عظيما  وكان رئيس الطائفة  الإنجيلية  والأقباط جميعهم يعتبرون أن رفيق ليس مسيحياً ويعتقدون أنه أسلم  سرا لأنه إنضم لتيار الإخوان المسلمين المتطرف  ويقول القس القبطى مرقس  عزيز عنه "يخلق من العالم فاسد "*
* وفيما يلى كتاب صدر عن أبيه بعنوان قصة حياة الدكتور القس صموئيل حبيب كما رواها هذا الكتاب **الذى صدر فى 1999 م **هو  مشوار كفاح، في طريق ممتد من الآمال والعقبات، هو قصة لتحدى المستحيل، من  أجل الأفضل لمصر، المجتمع والكنيسة. سبعون عاما هي عمر المشوار، ولكن  أحداثه تتجاوز عدد السنين، تلك الأحداث يرويها صاحبها الدكتور القس صموئيل  حبيب(1928-1997) *​


----------



## peace_86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكراً تماف على المشاركة وعلى التوضيح..

لكن هل عندك أي معلومات عن رامي جان أو نيفين ملك أنهم تركوا المسيحية؟
أنا متأكد 100% أنهم مش مسيحيين انما تركوا المسيحية وتظاهروا بأنهم لم يغيروا إيمانهم لتمرير كلامهم ولتظليل الاعلام ان هناك مسيحيون مؤيدين للإخوان.
أنا شفت فيديوهات كثيرة لرامي جان وسببلي الشلل الرباعي. وكنت اتسائل
هل يعقل ان نشوف مسيحي يدافع عن جماعة الاخوان الارهابية في حين ان تلاقي الكثيييييير من المسلمين الشرفاء اللي واقفين ضد الاخوان؟؟؟ 
مجنون الأخ؟ ولا الأخت نيفين العبيطة اللي لا تعلم انه بمجرد مايسيطر الاخوان على الحياة في مصر سيقومون بتحجيبها وتقييد لبسها (أبسط حق) ..
الحقيقة ان هالاثنين لخبطوا يومي.. الله يرحم.

شكراً*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2013)

والده صموئيل حبيب كان قسيس كبير  ورئيس طايفتنا 
للاسف الاخ ده ضيع هيبة ابوه الارضى وطبعا السماوى اولا واخيرا 
ربنا يرحم


----------



## tamav maria (14 سبتمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *شكراً تماف على المشاركة وعلى التوضيح..
> 
> لكن هل عندك أي معلومات عن رامي جان أو نيفين ملك أنهم تركوا المسيحية؟
> أنا متأكد 100% أنهم مش مسيحيين انما تركوا المسيحية وتظاهروا بأنهم لم يغيروا إيمانهم لتمرير كلامهم ولتظليل الاعلام ان هناك مسيحيون مؤيدين للإخوان.
> ...



 المال اغراهم وتظاهروا بانهم لم يغيروا دينهم للتضليل 
بس للاسف ما عنديش معلومات اكتر من كده  ولو وجدت اي معلومات جديده ها ابعتها لك


----------



## tamav maria (14 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> والده صموئيل حبيب كان قسيس كبير  ورئيس طايفتنا
> للاسف الاخ ده ضيع هيبة ابوه الارضى وطبعا السماوى اولا واخيرا
> ربنا يرحم



انا سمعت كتير عن القس صموئيل حبيب كان محبوب جدا من كل الطوائف لكن المال اغري يهوذا فباع كل شئ اتمني انه يفوق قبل فوات الاوان


----------



## mary naeem (14 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا تماف على المعلومات
ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انا سمعت كتير عن القس صموئيل حبيب كان محبوب جدا من كل الطوائف لكن المال اغري يهوذا فباع كل شئ اتمني انه يفوق قبل فوات الاوان



فعلا هو كان راجل محبوب , وليه كتب حلوة 
انما ابنه بجد شكله كده مريض نفسى ولا ايه مش عارفه ؟ حاجة تجنن بجد , ربنا يرحمنا , المخ لما بيوقف عن العمل , بيعمل اكتر من كده


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اعتقد ياماريا كمان ان الناس ديه مش بتبحث عن المال بس 
لا , الموضوع فيه جزء نفسى 
زى حكاية ربى قعوار كده 
البنت ديه لما جات مع رشيد انا مش ارتحتلها , ملقتش فى كلامها اى حاجة تدل على اى اختبار حقيقى مع المسيح 
الناس ديه بتحب تكون مع الاكتر ومع الاقوى , ده مرض بجد 
ده غير فيه منهم بيحب الشهرة والفرقعة وخالف تعرف 
زى بالظبط بعض المرضى النفسيين اللى بيروحو يرتكبو جريمة قتل لشخصية عامة او مشهورة لمجرد جذب الاضواء 
الموضوع متداخل ومفتكرش انه فلوس وبس


----------



## tamav maria (14 سبتمبر 2013)

> الناس ديه بتحب تكون مع الاكتر ومع الاقوى


حقيقي كلامك مظبوط 
بس حاليا الاقوي والاكتر الجيش والشعب 
هل ياتري هايتركوا الاخوان وينضموا للجيش
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 سبتمبر 2013)

أستاذة مارى ، أرجو أن يتسع صدرك قليلا 

أولا وجب تقديم ( براءة ذمة ) قبل الإسراع باتهامى أننى من الإخوان فلست منهم بل لاأنكر أن لهم أخطاء كسائر البشر ولأننا كذلك 

فمن ذا الذى ماساء قط : ومن له الحسنى فقط 

ثانيا : سردت أكثر من كم وكم فى عهد الإخوان ، وأظن أنه من الإنصاف الذى يقتضيه المقام أن يقال : منذ متى حكم الإخوان أصلا ؟! 
فمجلس الشعب حلوه ، ومرسى أقالوه !! فأين الحكم  من أساسه ؟؟!!
فمن كان بيده الحكم والأمر ؟!

ثالثا : على فرض أنه عهد الإخوان فلاأعتقد مطلقا أنه حدث ظلم أو استهداف للأقباط مطلقا 

وأما بعض الحوادث التى مست الأقباط فى عهد مرسى أو بعده فليست من منهج الجماعة أو 

التيار الإسلامى ككل 

رابعا : لم يعجبنى وصفك للجماعة بأنها إرهابية ، فالحق أنها هى التى مورس عليا الإرهاب طوال عام  من قتل وحرق مقرات وسحل فى الشوارع واعتقالات و..........

خامسا : درس تعلمته دائما يامارى أنه لايحملك بغض وكره قوم على ألا تعدلى فى القول 

اعدلى يامارى 
هو أقرب للرب


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 سبتمبر 2013)

> انقلاب لما يقلبك , ليه بتتكلم بأسم المسيحيين اصلا ؟ حد من المسيحيين فوضك للكلام عنهم ؟




ومالعلاقة ياديزرت ؟!

وهل قالوا نحن نتحدث باسم المسيحيين ؟!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*السياسة لعبه قذرة ..... والإسلام ربط بين الدين والدولة .... وهذا ما دمر كافة الأمم التى تسلط عليها من يتاجرون بالدين
وبالنسبة للأسماء التى تُظهر أنها مسيحية فالمسيحية سلوك وليس هوية ..... فلو اسمى عبد المسيح ولا اتعامل بتعاليم المسيح فلست مسيحيا .....وهذا ما قاله الرب يسوع بنفسه
[Q-BIBLE]
لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ, كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟ فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ.[/Q-BIBLE]

*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ومالعلاقة ياديزرت ؟!
> 
> وهل قالوا نحن نتحدث باسم المسيحيين ؟!!



الكلام بيقول مسيحيين ضد الانقلاب 
اولا , دول مش مسيحيين اصلا , ديه قصة منتهيه , دول محتاجين علاج 
الحاجة التانية لما تكتب مسيحيين ضد الانقلاب بالشكل ده بيوحى للى بيقرا وخصوصا طبعا الغرب , لان الرسايل اللى من النوع ده موجهه اولا واخيرا لحبايبهم فى الغرب علشان يوحى للناس ان فيه مسيحيين ضد اللى حصل فى يونيو 
وكلمة مسيحيين توحى بأنهم عدد مع انهم اتنين تلاته معروفين انهم مرضى نفسيين مفيش غيرهم يطلق عليهم مسيحيين هما اللى بيقولو الجنان ده 
يبقا لما اتكلم مقولش مسيحيين , واوحى للناس انى معايا عدد 
اتكلم بصفتى الشخصية مش بصفة طايفتى ولا ديانتى 
اقول انا فلان ضد كذا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]خطأ شنيع *​*[FONT=&quot]نقع فيه ....بكل جدارة واستحقاق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مسيحيون ضد الآنقلاب = [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسلمون ضد الأنقلاب =[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علمانيون = ليبراليون = ملحدون ...ضد الأنقلاب

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نحن نُجيد ونُتقن فن ( التصنيف ) ...ونَبرُع فى تشكيله وتزيينه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فينبرى المسيحى  للدفاع عن ( المسيحية ) ثم محاولات مُضنية كى يثبتوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن هؤلاء تركوا المسيحية وليسوا منا ....دة أنجيلى ...أصله أبتعد عن المسيحية ..دة ترك المسيح

وينبرى المسلم أيضاً فى الدفاع عن الأسلام ...ويقول هو الآخر هؤلاء ليسوا مسلمين 

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويجلس السياسيون يضحكون منا .... مِلء الذقون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قَدْ أَفْلَحَوا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فى العبث والتشتيت والتفريق ...ونحن تلاميذ نُجباء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فليكن أنقلاباً ....أو فلتكن ثورة ... ماهى علاقة المسيحية أو الأسلام بها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية كل حاجة بنقلبها دين ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية أحنا بنُصِّر على أن نكون ( شعب فيما بعد ) ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أستاذة مارى ، أرجو أن يتسع صدرك قليلا
> 
> أولا وجب تقديم ( براءة ذمة ) قبل الإسراع باتهامى أننى من الإخوان فلست منهم بل لاأنكر أن لهم أخطاء كسائر البشر ولأننا كذلك
> 
> ...



اولا اشكرك يا اخ ياسر علي الطريقه المهذبه التي بدأت بها مداخلتك 
ثانيا انت بتقول ان احنا اتهمناك انك من الاخوان 
فين يااخ ياسر هذا الاتهام بصراحه انا مش شايفاه في موضوعنا خالص
ثالثا انا عندي رد كبير جدا علي مداخلتك بس الاول عاوزاك بكل امانه وصراحه تجاوبني علي الاسئله دي يعني ها نرجع لاصل موضوعنا 
كم كنيسة بنيت فى عهد الاخوان؟؟
كم مبنى خد...مات بنى فى عهد الاخوان؟؟
كم قبطى سجن بتهمة ازدراء مفبركة فى مقابل كم من مرة اهينت الكنائس والانجيل؟؟؟
كم كنيسة هدمت فى عهد الاخوان؟؟
ما تفسيرك لما حدث منهم فى الكاتدرئية؟؟
كم قبطى قتل فى عهد الاخوان؟؟
كم كنيسة حرقت يوم عزل هؤلاء الارهابين من الحكم ؟؟
كم اهانة وجهت للكنيسة وقداسة البابا من تلك الجماعات ؟؟
كم اسرة شردت فى عهدهم ومن بعد عزلهم ولكن من قبل اتباعهم؟؟
كم فتاه خطفت واجبرت على ترك المسيح فى عهدهم دون ردع؟؟
ولي عوده بعد ما ترد علي الاسئله دي بصراحه ولا شئ الا الصراحه


----------



## tamav maria (15 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خطأ شنيع *​*[FONT=&quot]نقع فيه ....بكل جدارة واستحقاق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مسيحيون ضد الآنقلاب = *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مسلمون ضد الأنقلاب =[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علمانيون = ليبراليون = ملحدون ...ضد الأنقلاب
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نحن نُجيد ونُتقن فن ( التصنيف ) ...ونَبرُع فى تشكيله وتزيينه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فينبرى المسيحى  للدفاع عن ( المسيحية ) ثم محاولات مُضنية كى يثبتوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن هؤلاء تركوا المسيحية وليسوا منا ....دة أنجيلى ...أصله أبتعد عن المسيحية ..دة ترك المسيح
> 
> ...



المشكله انهم بيصروا علي انهم يربطوا الدين بالسياسه 
بالرغم من انهم بيقولوا ان  السياسة لعبه قذرة فيها غش وخدع ونفاق
 طب ليه بيدخلوا الدين اللى هو حاجة كبيرة فى السياسة كدة يبقى هما بيقللوا من قيمة الدين[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

الواحد زهق من الاشكال دى 
وعلى فكره انا سمعتهم بيتكلموا كتير على قناة الجزيره 
ان اغلب الاقباط مع الاخوان المسالمين 
وان اللى حرق ونهب الكنايس دى الشرطه والجيش 
مش الاخوان  الارهابيين 
فعلا زى ما بيقول الكتاب المقدس لهم اعين ولا بيصرون لهم اذان ولا يسمعون 
بس هما اللى مبسوطين انهم لا بيسمعوا ولا بيشوفوا لأنه  بمزاجهم


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> مرحبا أستاذة تاماف
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أستاذة مارى ، أرجو أن يتسع صدرك قليلا
> 
> أولا وجب تقديم ( براءة ذمة ) قبل الإسراع باتهامى أننى من الإخوان فلست منهم بل لاأنكر أن لهم أخطاء كسائر البشر ولأننا كذلك
> 
> ...


*سيدي الفاضل *
*مافش مرة دخلت اي حوار مع اخواني الا وان اصابني ارتفاع الضغط وصداع رهيب:hlp:*:hlp::hlp::hlp:
*لسبب صغير انهم لا يرون ما نحن نراه*
*هم فى عالم اخر للاسف*
*مش شايف غير انها مؤامرة عليهم من الاقباط بالذات حتى نزحهم من الحكم*
*واننا اصل المشاكل*
*واننا اللي عمالنا ثورة 30 يونيو*
*مرة واحدة اصبح تعداد المسيحيين فى مصر 33 مليون بعد ما كنا اقليه*
*يارب تتفتح عقولكم قبل عيونكم*
*ربنا قادر*

*بقلك ايه اقفل على الموضوع علشان انت مش ممكن تغثر تفكيرك*
*انا عارفة كويس النقطة دي:t31:*:t31::t31:​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 سبتمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geegoo (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> tamav maria قال:
> 
> 
> > هل فكر المنصفون عندكم أن لو كان تدمير الكنائس والأقباط منهجا عاما* للمسلمين* كم كان سيبقى من آثارهما اليوم بل قبل اليوم
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*



زعيمة مسيحيون ضد الانقلاب مسلمة فى 2011.. وقبطية بأمر الإخوان​ 

دشنت الميليشيات الإلكترونية لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، حركة "مسيحيون ضد الانقلاب" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي، من أجل جذب الأقباط لدعم الرئيس المعزول؛ خاصة بعد الانتقادات الشديدة الموجهة للجماعة واتهامها بأنها السبب وراء تعرض العشرات من الكنائس ومنازل الأقباط إلى الحرق والنهب في أعقاب الإطاحة بمرسي.

ويبدو أن حالة الاستعجال جعلت أحد مؤسس الحركة لا ينتبه إلى التدوينات السابقة له على صفحته على "فيس بوك"، حيث تحولت مسلمة في 2011 عندما أعلنت صومها رمضان ودعت الله أن يتقبله منها؛ لتتحول إلى إنجي جرجس في 2013 من أجل تدشين صفحة "مسيحيون ضد الانقلاب" لدعم مرسي.

الغريب في أمر الحركة أنها لم تنتشر بين الأقباط بقدر ما انتشرت بين مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول خاصة في وسائل الإعلام التي تروج له كذبا وعلى رأسها قناة الجزيرة التي تبنت الإعلان عن تدشين الحركة؛ وراحت تكيل الأكاذيب حولها؛ تماما كما هو الحال في مظاهرات حلوان التي قالت عنها إنه خرج فيها 25 مليون متظاهر رغم أن عددهم لم يكن يزيد على الألف. 

منقول من صفحة برنامج القاهرة اليوم لعمرو اديب
*


----------

